# Dynamic Braking system on a powerflex 40



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know it works well on a flat top, but I don't know about an incline. I have a feeling you'd still want a clutch brake on an incline.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can you set one of the relay outputs to turn on the brake and program it accordingly?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

psobero said:


> Will the dynamic braking system work just as well as a clutch brake in a conveyor brakebelt? I want to remove the clutchbrake and have more of a coast start and stop instead of the hard pounding brake..


 

If it's an incline conveyor, I would install a gearbox with a backstop, and forget any braking, dynamic or mechanical. If it's a flat conveyor, you want dynamic braking and remove your clutch brake.

If coasting doesn't matter, no brakes.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Dynamic braking with the drive is only to stop the motor faster if it has an overhauling load. Dynamic braking is NOT to hold the equipment in place.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

varmit said:


> Dynamic braking with the drive is only to stop the motor faster if it has an overhauling load. Dynamic braking is NOT to hold the equipment in place.


 

True.........:thumbsup:


----------

